# Ever read any of these?



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Hi to everyone, I would like some book reviews on the following books before I buy, because I naturally can't buy them all!
Or not yet anyway!
thanks.

1. Invention of the Restaurant, Rebecca L Spang.

2. Salt, Pierre Laszlo

3. What Einstein told his cook, Robert L. Wolke

4. The Complete Restaurant, Elizabeth Lawrence.

5. Endangered pleasures, Barbara Molland.

6. The Forth star, Brenner.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Those that I know are quite different in subject matter:

_What Einstein told his cook_, Robert L. Wolke is subtitled "Kitchen Science Explained." It's along the lines of Russ Parsons's _How to Read a French Fry_ or Harold McGee's books: lots of science, very clearly explained. I happen to be a sucker for this kind of book; I loved it.

To research _The Fourth Star_, Leslie Brenner spent a year in Daniel Boulud's kitchen, observing just about everything. This is not a puff piece, though. I've also got _American Appetite: The Coming of Age of a National Cuisine_ by her. It won't necessarily settle any of the ongoing arguments, but it's well written. She's a good journalist. Also a good cookbook writer.

I don't know the other 4, but from the titles they sound interesting. I hope others can provide some information.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh no, I'm not familar with any of those. BUT if you ever want to talk about baking books, I'll be here ready and waiting!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Go ahead Wendy I'd love to hear your thoughts on baking books.


----------

